# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Feshwater om auction alert

## Jim MacDaniel

There is a sharp looking Freshwater OM just listed at eBay. This one has the A-hole, active electronics, and a more interesting shaped headstock than on the Freshwater mandolin I once owned.

(NFI)

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

(BTW, my apologies for the typo in the title.  )

----------


## steve V. johnson

This one is functionally tempting, even with the ugly cracks around the 1/4" jack.

Some of the features are ones I wouldn't have chosen and don't prefer, but it's ... still... functionally tempting.  

A good value, I think.

stv

----------

